# Any help in Illinois would be great??



## reno9499

This year it seems like you better know your stuff in order to find some Morels so I am reaching out for advice since I am fairly new to this. When will be the best time to hit the woods with this crazy weather we have been having? Is it gonna be a short season? What are the rules of thumb for soil temp, daily temp, and overnight temp?
Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## northcentral

reno9499 said:


> This year it seems like you better know your stuff in order to find some Morels so I am reaching out for advice since I am fairly new to this. When will be the best time to hit the woods with this crazy weather we have been having? Is it gonna be a short season? What are the rules of thumb for soil temp, daily temp, and overnight temp?
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.


If we dont get any rain this year is going to be short. Temps are going to reach 80 next week and completely dry everything up. If mushrooms are up, you better pick them.


----------



## Jake Brimberry

What part of Illinois are you located?


----------



## reno9499

Jake Brimberry said:


> What part of Illinois are you located?


I am in Sherman Illinois. I have been hunting for about 3 years now so I am still pretty wet behind the ears. Never had a real big haul yet. Usually go out and find enough to fry up and make me hungry for more. I was gonna spend everyday in the woods this year but my father-in-law got diagnosed with cancer again and I am his transportation to and from chemo/radiation so my wife can work. She has told me when I want off so I can go look I can go and she will take him so I have to try and pick my days right so that’s why I asked for help.


----------



## Jake Brimberry

I'm about 2 hours SSE of ya in Marion County. Nothing really comin up here yet, had a friend find about 30 or 40 last weekend. We got a lil shower yesterday and maybe another light rain Friday so with that moisture and mid to upper 60's I'm hoping for a big weekend. I think I may try to drive an hour or so south to increase my chances this weekend.
I have read that ya'll aren't gettin the rain up north like we are down here so that may hurt your chances. Shrooms are so unpredictable so its hard saying when they will really be up. Everyone says the magic ground temp is 55 degrees. I dont really read into it that much. When I hear of people finding them by the breadsack or walmart bag then thats when i get to hunting lol. I'm not a diehard hunter like some people. A breadsack is good for me all season. If i find more I usually give them to my parents or other folks. All the known mushroom patches around my area are getting to be like good deer hunting woods, if you don't own it you might as well forget about it. Hit up state ground is my strategy. Good luck


----------



## reno9499

Thanks Jake! Good Luck to you as well!


----------



## Jermanda411

They have just started I live about an he or so South of sherman


----------



## reinstone

reno9499 said:


> I am in Sherman Illinois. I have been hunting for about 3 years now so I am still pretty wet behind the ears. Never had a real big haul yet. Usually go out and find enough to fry up and make me hungry for more. I was gonna spend everyday in the woods this year but my father-in-law got diagnosed with cancer again and I am his transportation to and from chemo/radiation so my wife can work. She has told me when I want off so I can go look I can go and she will take him so I have to try and pick my days right so that’s why I asked for help.


I also liv in Sherman. We have some pretty great spot near us. I'm headed out today.


----------



## carpet crawler

Can you hunt in Carpenters and gurgens parks north of springfield legaly?


----------



## reinstone

carpet crawler said:


> Can you hunt in Carpenters and gurgens parks north of springfield legaly?


I think so but neither are worth the time. Spend the time and gas and head to jim Edgar just west of Petersburg. Can't go in woods till 1 pm. Found 38 yesterday. Little greys. They are up. Jim Edgar is like 16000 acres of pretty prime ground.


----------



## carpet crawler

Thanks for the reply!Have you ever hunted Sand Ridge.Do they also have a turkey season?Coming down from Rockford on Sunday and don't want to wait till 1 P.M. thanks for the info!


----------



## reinstone

carpet crawler said:


> Thanks for the reply!Have you ever hunted Sand Ridge.Do they also have a turkey season?Coming down from Rockford on Sunday and don't want to wait till 1 P.M. thanks for the info!


Never hunted sandy ridge. If you come down Sunday and hunted somewhere else for a while, I would definitely try to get out to jim Edgar state park at 1 or a little before. There are maps online that show the timber and parking spots too.


----------



## stump

how about ya Peoria?


----------



## storm9467

I've been out a couple of times in Peoria, nothing. I just came home covered in dust it's so dry. I feel like it's do or die this weekend...


----------



## northcentral

storm9467 said:


> I've been out a couple of times in Peoria, nothing. I just came home covered in dust it's so dry. I feel like it's do or die this weekend...


Even after the rain? Im purely hoping that the season is late here. I remember about 9 years ago I was still finding them on Mother's Day. Again, the weather has been horrible. High temps and strong winds are not good for morels. I went out last Saturday to one of my spots, saw a tiny one about an inch. Checked on it Tuesday and it actually got smaller. Need more rain today


----------



## murdy

Sand Ridge does have a turkey season:
https://www.dnr.illinois.gov/hunting/FactSheets/Pages/SandRidge.aspx
But a lot of places don't, you should be able to find something as there's a lot of public land down there.


----------



## newtimmy

Peorias putting them out since the rain. Hunting partners have 5lbs today all fresh, and theyre still tromping. Mostly central and southern parts of Peoria County.


----------



## Tara

reinstone said:


> I also liv in Sherman. We have some pretty great spot near us. I'm headed out today.


If y’all happen to find a bunch could I buy a few pounds off of you please? I’m disabled and can’t go hunting anymore.


----------



## Janelle Riegel

I am up by Will county and I go pretty much where I am not sure I'm supposed to be. It's all conversation. It's all about the game.one time a year and I make it last. Good or bad... It's about the time you have with you and nature.


----------

